# possible to run 2 monitors from a Gigabyte Motherboard?...



## Haitch (Feb 15, 2009)

does anyone know how do i run two vga monitors from this motherboard? *(Gigabyte GA-MA69GM-S2H Mobo (onboard GPU - ATI Radeon X1250))*

Can i run one vga monitor directly from the onboard VGA port as normal, and simultaeously run the the other vga monitor by plugging it into the onboard DVI port? (via a dvi-vga adapter)

If no to the above, how do i do it?!!

do i have to install an extra graphics card to get the second monitor working?

i cannot enable the surroundview feature in the BIOS, which apparently has something to do with dual monitor support.

I want to be able to use photoshop over two monitors for this setup, or just surf the net on one monitor and do work on word etc from the other.

I am trying to connect one CRT vga monitor and one TFT vga monitor to the integrated chip on the motherboard

I have the ati castalyst control centre software installed. the graphics are onboard. It just can't seem to see the second monitor. i think it could be because the 2nd monitor i am trying to attach is actually a vga monitor, but I am trying to connect it through a DVI to VGA adapter.

It's almost like the 2nd monitor is forced to turn itself off by being plugged into this adapter - when I unplug it from the adapter, it comes onto standby and the green light is on.

potential voltage issue here you think?

I have tried the detect settings in the catalyst software but its not visible.

I did think about buying a VGA splittler cable, try that and forget the DVI port altogether (http://www.computercableinc.com/ccinc/products.jsp?sub=Y+Splitter+Cables&id=1335)

thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

For XP,right click the desktop and click properties.
For Vista,right click the desktop and click personalize,
then click display settings.
Click the settings tab.
Right click the picture of a monitor #2 on top
and click attached.
Should activate the monitor.
You will need to set clone (same picture on both) or
extended (desktop extended across both monitors),
depending on what you want.
You probably want extended.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Dual monitors are supported (page 94 of the manual). Probably just smoething in the configuration, hopefully the above will help. A VGA splitter won't work the way you want it to I don't think--going that route you can only use one resolution and the only display choice is cloned (same thing on both monitors).

Edit. I may have mis-wrote (mis-read?), it looks like the connection is DVI-D only (instead of DVI-I) which means it may only work with a full point to point digital interface.


----------



## Haitch (Feb 15, 2009)

which manual are you referring to Fairnooks? The help facility in the ATI catalyst software? I can access that but the pages aren't numbered


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

The motherboard manual, you said you were trying to use the onboard video ports correct?

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Manual_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=Manual&FileID=18001


----------



## Haitch (Feb 15, 2009)

sorted it now, thanks for your help leroys1000 and fairnooks, much appreciated.

it appears that there are numerous combinations of display allowed as there are 3 display video output ports on the mobo - DVI / VGA / HDMI.

but.....adapters are a no no. so, it's only vga monitor into a vga port and a dvi monitor into the dvi port and so on.

couldn't get a picture on here but the possibilities are on page 94 of the motherboard manual for anyone who is interested. I think they could pad their manual out a bit but i should also stop skim reading too as i did miss this table. looks like i'll have to wait for a bit to be able to do this.

cheers


----------

